# 2004 Altima 2.5S - looking for wiper fuse



## LocustGroveAltima (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm trying to find the wiper fuse on a 2004 Altima 2.5S. I didn't see it under the dash or in the fuse box under the hood discussed in the owner's manual. There is another large fuse box under the hood but there is no fuse map, so I can't tell what is what. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not sure where it is, but it's a 04 so it's still under warranty. You can take it to a dealer and have them fix it. Worst case is warranty won't cover replacing a fuse and they'll charge you 2.25 for parts and labor.


----------



## LocustGroveAltima (Dec 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the reply*

I appreciate your response. Unfortunately, the reason my wipers won't work is because my wife turned the wipers on when they were frozen - and left them on - and when the defroster finally melted the ice the wipers won't work. I was hoping a fuse blew before the motor burned up, but I can't figure out what fuse to check. The dealership claims they don't know which fuse it is either, which I find hard to believe.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I think your dealer might be a dumbass, It's hard to belive that they don't know where the wiper fuse is. I don't know where it is, but I don't work on Nissans for a living. I use Walsh Nissan in Macon, which is only about 45 min from Locust Grove, granted you're in GA.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I think your dealer might be a dumbass, It's hard to belive that they don't know where the wiper fuse is. I don't know where it is, but I don't work on Nissans for a living. I use Walsh Nissan in Macon, which is only about 45 min from Locust Grove, granted you're in GA.



I believe there are two fuse boxes. One group is under the hood and the other group is behind a small plastic door at the passenger compartment. It is most unlikely that one will not find the diagram on the underside of the fuse box lid/cover or somewhere around there. Look under fuse in your manual. When you get to the page, it shows the engine compartment box and 2 pages later, there is the picture of the other fuse box. Lousy manual writer!!!


----------

